# [H] - Malfurion - Immortal sucht Gelegenheitsspieler



## True_Killerhamsta (20. Mai 2010)

Liebe Community!

Zur Zeit sind wir auf dem Server Malfurion auf der Suche nach einer Hand voll Spielern, die uns bei unseren Raids, vor allem in der Eiskronenzitadelle, unterstützen. 

Zunächst jedoch ein paar Worte zu uns: 

Wir, die Gilde Immortal, sind eine kleine Gemeinschaft von rund 15 Spielern, die seit ca. 4 Jahren in gleicher bzw. leicht veränderter Zusammenstellung gemeinsam spielen. Dabei kommt es uns weniger auf Raiderfolge und die best mögliche Ausrüstung an, sondern viel mehr um das Miteinander in der Gilde und der Spaß an einem schönem Hobby. Da wir alle schon etwas älter sind und die meisten sich um Beruf und Familie kümmern, sind viele von uns erst gegen Abend online; mittags sind eher wenige von uns anzutreffen. Und da wir nicht nur ganz ganz lieb, freundlich, verschmußt und einfach nur zum knuddeln sind, sondern auch einiges auf dem Kasten haben, haben wir mittlerweile die Eiskronenzitadelle im 10er Modus komplett leer gefegt. In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch zu erwähnen, dass wir grundsätzlich nur 10er Raids machen, da wir nun mal nur rund 15 Leute sind, von denen aber auch nicht immer alle Zeit haben, auf Grund von Familie, Beruf etc. 25er Raids machen wir nicht - ggf. schließen wir uns ab und an einer Truppe an, aber Gildeninterne 25er Raids bieten wir nicht.

Nun haben wir so viel von uns erzählt, aber eigentlich suchen wir ja neue Spieler für unsere Gilde. Nun gut, wen oder was suchen wir eigentlich und welche Anforderungen gibt es?

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass wir im Umgang mit Bewerbern bzw. neuen Mitgliedern sehr tolerant sind. Wir setzen keine komplette epische Ausrüstung oder Erfahrung in den hohen Instanzen, wie z.B. in der Eiskronenzitadelle, voraus. Uns geht es hauptsächlich um den Menschen, der sich hinter dem Charakter verbirgt. Wir sind gerne dazu bereit neue Mitglieder ins Raidgeschäft einzuführen, insofern du das Interesse und die nötige Motivation mitbringst. Deshalb sehen unsere Anforderungen wie folgt aus:

- eine regelmäßige Teilnahme an den Raids und am allgemeinen Gildenleben (heroische Instanzen, Twinkraids etc.) ist die Grundvoraussetzung für eine feste Mitgliedschaft in der Gilde

- du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre sein. Wir sind alle schon ein wenig älter und möchten auch, dass das so bleibt. Weiterhin ist es uns wichtig, dass du dich bei uns wohl fühlst. Dies wird dir einfacher fallen, wenn du unseren Zeitgeist teilst

- Freundlichkeit gegenüber der Gilde und anderen Mitspielern ist das A und O. Ein netter Umgang macht das Miteinander in der Gilde deutlich angenehmer. So sitzen im TS beispielsweise keine Noobs oder Idioten am anderen Ende, sondern Spieler, die einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben wollen. Gegen eine sachliche Kritik ist nichts einzuwenden, aber diese kann unter 4 Augen bzw. nach dem Raid erfolgen.

- Begrüßungs- und Verabschiedungsrituale wie z.B. "Hallo" und "Tschüß" sind bei uns der Renner. Man munkelt, dass diese Worte Glücksgefühle bei einigen Gildenmitgliedern auslösen, was oftmals zu einer verfrühten festen Mitgliedschaft in der Gilde führt.

- du solltest Pünktlich sein und wir müssen uns auf dich verlassen können. Da wir nur ein kleiner Kreis von Spielern sind und Raids keine Selbstläufer bei uns sind, ist es wichtig, dass wir uns auf jeden Einzelnen verlassen können. Dies ist vor allem deshalb wichtig, da wir oft nur wenig Alternativen haben, wenn z.B. jemand kurzfristig nicht zum Raid erscheinen kann. Wir sind keine große Gilde, die im Notfall auf eine Fülle von Spielern zurückgreifen kann. Wir drücken auch schon einmal ein Auge zu, wenn es einen guten Grund gibt, nur dies sollte nicht immer der Fall sein.

Kommen wir nun zu unseren Raids:

Wie schon oben erwähnt, machen wir ausschließlich 10er Raids, da wir nun mal nur 15 Leute sind. Das sind 10 Leute zu wenig für einen 25er Raid und 5 zu viel für einen 10er Raid. Und da man besser zu viel, als zu wenig Leute haben kann, machen wir nur 10er Raids und haben uns auf folgenden Kompromiss geeinigt: sollten wir zu viele Leute für einen Raid haben, so wechseln wir uns ab; wer bei der letzten ID dabei war, passt für jemanden, der bei der letzten ID nicht dabei war. Dies kommt in der Regel selten vor, war aber auch nie ein großes Problem, da sich unsere Mitglieder selbstständig untereinander absprechen und mit diesem Verfahren jedem die Teilnahme an den Raids gesichert wird.

Um Familie und WoW gut miteinander verbinden zu können, raiden wir jeweils Donnerstags und Sonntags von 20 bis 23 Uhr. 

Nun gut, das soll es dann auch erst einmal von uns gewesen sein.

Wenn du die o.a. Punkte erfüllst und Lust auf uns bekommen hast, dann bieten wir dir einen netten und manchmal etwas verrückten Haufen mit Spielern zwischen 16 und 43 Jahren, sowie angenehme und erfolgreiche Raids mit netten Partnern und einem zwanglosen Umgang bei einem schönen Hobby.

Bei Rückfragen stehen dir 

- Mirakuhlix 
- Modron 
- Aryá
- Aythya
- Killerhamsta 

zur Verfügung. Sollte keiner von uns online sein, frage einfach bei einem der anderen Mitglieder nach; evtl. sind wir mit einem Twink online.

Zu guter letzt noch unsere Homepage für deine Bewerbung: http://www.immortal-malfurion.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
die Offiziere der Gilde Immortal


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (12. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (19. Juni 2010)

/hochschieb


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (26. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (4. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (10. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (30. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (6. August 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (13. August 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (20. August 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (27. August 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (3. September 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (10. September 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (17. September 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (24. September 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (1. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (9. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (14. November 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (15. November 2010)

Hallo Tötöt,

es freut mich, dass du dich für unseren Thread interessierst und dich mit großer Hingabe um nennenswerte Beiträge bemühst. Obwohl du dir für deinen Zweizeiler sehr viel Mühe gegeben hast, kann ich dir von solchen Beiträge nur abraten; die sind nämlich ganz schön peinlich.

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß,
Hamsta


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (20. November 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (27. November 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (4. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (12. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## True_Killerhamsta (18. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------

